# Aramaic: It is the Lord who judges me



## ebilbs

ܠܐ ܓܝܪ ܡܕܡ ܒܢܦܫܝ ܚܫܝܫ ܐܢܐ ܐܠܐ ܠܘ ܒܗܕܐ ܐܙܕܕܩܬ ܕܝܢܝ ܓܝܪ ܡܪܝܐ ܗܘ
Hello everyone! I found this translation of 1 Corinthians 4:4 online, and I was wondering if anyone could just extract the last phrase, "it is the Lord who judges me" (or something to that effect) and show me just what those words are. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Haskol

Old post, but no harm in answering it.
The phrase is the last four words: ܕܝܢܝ ܓܝܪ ܡܪܝܐ ܗܘ
ܕܝܢܝ - my judge
ܓܝܪ - a Greek loanword (γάρ) that is hard to translate. The dictionary says "for, but, indeed, however." 
ܡܪܝܐ - the Lord 
ܗܘ - he (in Aramaic, as in other Semitic languages, the pronoun is used many times instead of a "to be" verb)

There are different ways to pronounce Syriac, but one way would be:
dayon ger moryaw.


----------



## berndf

Haskol said:


> dayon


Not _dayon*i*_?


----------



## Haskol

Nope. In Syriac the -i of the first person possessive is silent. Very weird, I know, but that's how it is.


----------



## berndf

Thank you.


----------

